# Multiple State Certifications



## JP1209PA (Mar 10, 2013)

I was posting on another thread and thought of this wonderful scenario...

Any members on here certified in multiple states? Better yet, certified in different states and employed for different agencies? IE: Working for a PD in RI and NH?

I have always known it has been a common practice for a LEO to work multiple PDs in the same state... (At least that's how it is in PA, I worked for 2 departments at the same time). Hell, I've known officers to work for 3 PDs at one time. 

Obviously some agencies will prohibit officers from "moonlighting" in some instances. But in PA, it was common for agencies to employ "part-time" officers. Just thought this would an interesting topic if there are any officers out there with multiple state certifications.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

Talk to me in a month. I'll likely have certifications in two states, better yet, two time zones.


----------



## JP1209PA (Mar 10, 2013)

csauce777 said:


> Talk to me in a month. I'll likely have certifications in two states, better yet, two time zones.


Very nice. I am certified in PA but will soon expire since I now live in MA for almost a year.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

I had a fairly good understanding of MA laws and moving to another state to work completely screwed me up...and I sometimes STILL confuse them.

My head hurts just thinking about it, but at least I moved out of (and not in to MA), otherwise I would be a glutton for punishment.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ma3medeiros (Jul 21, 2009)

Certified in MA, NH & VT. Full MA academy and two law packages. Worked FT in NH while PT in VT. Pretty interesting setup. MA MGL by far the most complex and DB friendly. Back in MA though because I like punishment.


----------



## Sgt Jack (Aug 17, 2003)

Mass and recently Florida. Scary thing is I don't know much about Florida law yet, I'm certified to work down there .


----------

